# ssd stuttering?



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 26, 2008)

so i got my g.skill 64gig ssd and after installing windows and all the updates i noticed something i really don't like and i can't fix it.  vista is stuttering at times.  mainly wen i load a page or windows update is installing updates.  this has never happened to me before and quite frankly it's upsettings.  is there something i need to do to make this go away.... i wanted the drive for my boot os drive but i hate stuttereing?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

isn't there something like paging that has to be turned off when  using a SSD ?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 26, 2008)

in vista? i'm not sure, can anybody else second that?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> in vista? i'm not sure, can anybody else second that?



I am not sure in vista...


----------



## ktr (Dec 26, 2008)

Check out the stickies at the OCZ forum, it contains a lot the optimization and tweaks to reduce the stuttering. 

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=186

I to got a SSD drive, but I don't use it for boot. The stuttering is due to the disk drive has no cache, therefore it must write data right away.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 26, 2008)

ahhh... ic ic, that's too bad i really wish it didn't do that.  it's annoying sometimes. so is it going to hurt me using it as a boot drive as far as stuttering... i don't want my games locking up or something in the middle of a tournament?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 26, 2008)

are you using windows steadystate??


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2008)

Mine comes in a few days. I heard you have to turn off what eats 16k reads.

Like widows vista search index


----------



## FR@NK (Dec 26, 2008)

The delay is cause by the slow random write times of SSDs. To update one byte it has to erase the entire larger 16kb block of data and rewrite it with the updated data. Dont use the SSD as a boot drive for windows.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> The delay is cause by the slow random write times of SSDs. To update one byte it has to erase the entire larger 16kb block of data and rewrite it with the updated data. Dont use the SSD as a boot drive for windows.



Then whats the point LOL

IF you run a game it uses windows files....which means your old hard drive becomes a bottleneck.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 26, 2008)

yeah i only wanted this as a boot drive. i've tried a lot but windows steadystate sux i hate running it lol


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 26, 2008)

Do the things mentioned here:

http://www.guru3d.com/article/gskill-ssd-solid-state-disk-64-gb-review/5

I have them all (and more) disabled even with normal HDD. Vista is hard drive write crazy default


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Do the things mentioned here:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/gskill-ssd-solid-state-disk-64-gb-review/5
> 
> I have them all (and more) disabled even with normal HDD. Vista is hard drive write crazy default



I'm good because I turn that usless stuff anyways. I just want things to load fast and they will.


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 26, 2008)

_Once we pass 16KB file sizes ... the Silicon Power SSD starts to rock. Current word is that, for Windows Vista, a patch is in the works to prevent small block-sizes, which would help greatly. For an MLC SSD the write performance is good above the 16K block size, below that it could be better._

From same review, should help more when patch comes.

Wonder what would happen if you format the SSD with 16KB block size?


----------



## ktr (Dec 26, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Then whats the point LOL
> 
> IF you run a game it uses windows files....which means your old hard drive becomes a bottleneck.



That is where SSD with SLC chips or with some sort of onboard cache come into play. MLC SSD drives, just use it for reading...or sequential writing. For games, it will be fine, but as a boot drive...perhaps not. 

Reading data from a MLC SSD poses no problems, it the random writing that causes all the suttering. That is why I use it for games only...for its more or less only reading data.


----------



## erocker (Dec 26, 2008)

All that needs to be turned off is Automatic Defragmenting.  Make sure that it's set to UDMA 6 in the device manager.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 26, 2008)

my drivers only let me set dma... they don't have any other modes??


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 26, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Do the things mentioned here:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/gskill-ssd-solid-state-disk-64-gb-review/5
> 
> I have them all (and more) disabled even with normal HDD. Vista is hard drive write crazy default



well i like that my g.skill drive is doing so well on that bench, really well in fact.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

any updates?

next week I shall have one too


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> All that needs to be turned off is Automatic Defragmenting.  Make sure that it's set to UDMA 6 in the device manager.



Dude what movie is that from in your avatar?

LOL


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> any updates?
> 
> next week I shall have one too




the stuttereing seems to have subsided after updating the nforce drivers from 15.01 to 15.23, but i still can't chose the exact dma mode.... i can't do it for my seagate drives nor the ssd?? i'll put up a couple benches perhaps you can point out any issues i may be having?


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2008)

Try running ATTO.  http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1137/ATTO_Disk_Benchmark_v2.34.html


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 27, 2008)

i'm going to in just a sec, i'm gonna make sure all my chipset drivers are up to date and the prefetcher and crap is turned off.  then i'll run a complete suite of the benches i've got


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 27, 2008)

here you guys go. these are the benches i have for now.. if you need another one let me know.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

read time is sick.

I bet games and windows booting files with it.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 27, 2008)

i only put wow on here, on my other drives the 7200.11 the average read time and burst is what's sick, but the access times suck, they're 20.1 and seagate says that's "normal" for those drives, which is the primary reason i'll never buy another seagate drive again. 


but as for the ssd is it good... do i have anything to worry about, seems that the stuttering has gone down to a minimum since i updated the drives a bit and updated windows.  also microsoft from what i understand has a patch in the works to get rid of the tiny writes <16k so that will help ssds. so we'll see whenever that comes around.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice. but the seagates eat the OCZ drive in burst.


----------



## REVHEAD (Dec 28, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> here you guys go. these are the benches i have for now.. if you need another one let me know.



I expected a lot better, my Veloci raptors ripp it to shreds apart from the random access that is were this ssd shines..

 As others have mentioned you need to tweak Windows to make the drive run at its best and Vista will destroy the SSD in no time if you dont turn off page filing ect ect, windows i desighned for Mechanical hardrives so they read and write to them all the time, and with the limmited write capabillites of a SSD windows doesnt work in its favour, best to keep it for a games partition..


----------



## REVHEAD (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are my raptors , seek times for my 7200.11 seagates in Raid 0 were 12.1 ms so not sure why you got in the 20s, andway good to see your drive is sorted.. enjoy the speed.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 28, 2008)

you're right you're raided velociraptors rip it to shreds, except for the access times.... but agains't only one raptor, you won't be much farther ahead and you're access times will suck compared to that... then lets compare the noice, heat, power usage, overall size of the drives, mtbf, the fact that mine will read around 120-180 across the whole drive.  

i'm not bashing ya, i just think you're comment about the drive was a little biased.  

for the price my drive is only marginally more expensive they your's.

for overall reads the drive isn't really that much faster.. or as fast 









now given those two benches i would say that alone you're drives aren't really that fast at all compared to an ssd.  you're write times are much better yes but you're read times aren't all that impressive compared to a drive that makes no noise, uses less power, and takes up less space, and generates much less heat..

you can correct me if i'm wrong of course.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

That pc mag(the big one) tested a bunch of them against the raptors. The rap lost every time. It's at work I'll scan it in


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 28, 2008)

and lets not compare raided ssd's, you'll never stand a chance with the raptor, the read speeds alone could easily surpass you're and the access times would still be almost zero.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

SSD in raid-0 the ones you have will out run the top SAS drives when they hit 4 drives in raid-0.

Tweak town showed it. I did look for the link but didn't see it.....

The low access times speed up the raid on SSD, while the other drives slowly slow down with the more drives that they could add to the chain.


Remember a Rap can only access 142MB a sec intern, and  sas(15,000 RPM)can do 172MB internal reads. AKA moving parts.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 28, 2008)

I see no hiccups/delays between my "clicks" even with 14ms access time.

If I have to choose, I would pick up 2 Veloci 300GB, and doesn't have to care about space.

SSD are still too expensive.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

I pick speed

then one 500GB or 1TB to store.

Just think start BF2 the longest game in history load time. BAM 5secs in game. 

I have seen that before with a huge raid-0 setup. Like 10 drives big.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 28, 2008)

Off-topic response to DaMulta earlier on in the thread, I think it's from the big Lebowski.


----------

